# reproduction dash



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what the quaility and fit are like on this item on ebay? Has anybody see one up close? Is the paint color correct? It would be easier and quicker than sending it out for "rechroming" and it costs nearly the same.

1968 GTO / LEMANS 3 PIECE DASH HOUSING KIT NEW: eBay Motors (item 350335370876 end time Oct-27-10 13:17:20 PDT)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The color sounds right, but you would want to put in a woodgrain or machine turned aluminum insert. They came with woodgrain from factory... A quality woodgrain insert may be tough to find. I've seen where they were very thin and have oversized holes for gauges etc...

I've never seen the repro housing in question...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I bought one for my 67 GTO from Parts Place Inc. It is of excellent quality. I bought it there because Pete at Precision Pontiac recommended that I buy it there. The pic you "posted" looks of equal quality.....P.S. 68 GTO has a nice dash setup.....post some pics of the resto!!!!:cheers


----------

